# Help me buy a digital camera



## cool_techie (Jul 14, 2005)

I have finally decided to buy myself a digital camera on my 20th birthday.

1.)My budget 10 to 11k with a memory card (if feasible)
2.)I am not a experienced at photography.It is just for casual usage.
3)Movie mode essential
4.)Optic zoom
5) point and shoot.

Guys please do tell me what else should i look for in a basic digital cam.
Also suggest a few brands.

If this is discussed already give me the link


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 15, 2005)

Buy the nikon 3100 and a 128mb sd


----------



## AlienTech (Jul 15, 2005)

Always get the largest memeory you can afford. This is so you can capture short movie clips and belive me, you will use it. I use my DV cam a lot just for the stills but the movies do come in handy sometime. A long time ago I bought an 8MM movei camera so I could just click lick click and then take the intresting ones from the shots. Since its digital thats not a problem now. But still, you will always use the movie clips. And memory cards are real cheap now. I seen 512megs for under 2000 and 1 gig ones for around 4000.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 16, 2005)

Nikon Nikon Nikon

Nikon is the best


----------

